# Shrimp Boil with Spicy Butter



## QSis (Nov 1, 2007)

We had this tonight and it was fantastically easy and wonderfully delicious!!  Yet another use for Worcestershire sauce!

Shrimp Boil with Spicy Butter Sauce Recipe on Yahoo! Food

Serve with good crusty bread for sopping, and a salad.

Lee

P.S. If someone posted this link here before, I can't find it.


----------



## sattie (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks yummy QSis.... been wanting some boil ever since we were in Port Aransas!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone care to enlighten me as to what Old Bay Seasoning consists of?  We don't have it over here and it is hard to envision the flavour of the dish cos I have no idea what the seasoning is trying to achieve! Thanks!


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, looks and sounds so good.


----------



## jet (Nov 2, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Someone care to enlighten me as to what Old Bay Seasoning consists of?  We don't have it over here and it is hard to envision the flavour of the dish cos I have no idea what the seasoning is trying to achieve! Thanks!



Per Wikipedia: 'The seasoning mix includes celery salt, bay leaf, mustard seed, both black and red pepper, cinnamon, and ginger.'


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Lee,
I think you just solved the "what's for dinner Sunday" for me..This looks scrumptious...
kadesma


----------



## Bilby (Nov 3, 2007)

jet said:


> Per Wikipedia: 'The seasoning mix includes celery salt, bay leaf, mustard seed, both black and red pepper, cinnamon, and ginger.'


Thanks!  Didn't even consider that Wikipedia would have an entry for that!  Live and learn.


----------



## letscook (Nov 3, 2007)

I found these 3 recipes for homemade old spice each are a little different -- Hope this helps you

Old Bay Seasoning Mix Recipe - Spice Mix Recipe

old bay seasoning mix in a jar recipe | homemade mix recipes | jar recipes

copykat.com - Old Bay Seasoning


----------



## QSis (Nov 3, 2007)

Bilby, check out your store to see if you have other brands of seafood seasoning or crab boil (or shrimp boil).  This stuff is reddish from the paprika and has a little heat to it from the cayenne and black peppers.

I wouldn't run out to get mace and cardomom if I didn't already have them - I'd go with the middle recipe that letscook posted, if I were to make it.

Lee


----------



## Bilby (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi QSis.  We don't carry anything like the Old Bay seasoning and don't even have dishes called "boil"!!  There are a few seafood seasonings around.  I just wasn't sure what flavour the dish was trying to impart.  Tend to fry or stirfry prawns over here.  That Razzle Dazzle site was certainly amazing.


----------

